# Garden Villages



## Silent Bob (Jan 23, 2021)

Just watched a video from Campbell on Autodidactic about a garden village, link here:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYp1oA58_j0&t=1607s_


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_Sunlight
'Port Sunlight was built by Lever Brothers to accommodate workers in its soap factory (now part of Unilever); work commenced in 1888. The name is derived from Lever Brothers' most popular brand of cleaning agent, Sunlight.'









Sunlight village is the 3rd time I have heard this same story, and I haven't even looked for them yet!

First one is in my home town of Hull (or Kingston upon Hull) in the UK. Hull is an old city shown on the old Mercator map of the world going way back and was once a starfort according to a couple of rarish images I have found. Signs of mudflood everywhere of course. Our version of Sunlight village is called simply 'Garden Village' and the houses look very similar, even in their individual way! Similar story, Sir James Reckitt (of Reckitts and Bannister) built them for his workers......












The Garden Village, Kingston upon Hull - Wikipedia

'The village was built on 140 acres (57 ha) of land by the 'Hull Garden Village Co.', a company with £200,000 of capital of which two-thirds was contributed by Sir James Reckitt, and with two-thirds of the housing reserved for his workers. The company's dividends were limited to 3%. The estate opened in 1908,[1] its design was influenced by the ideas of the Garden city movement.[2] The design was by architects Percy Runton and William Barry. By 1913, 600 houses had been built in five sizes and with twelve different styles, generally with a short front garden and long back garden, often accessed by a 'ten-foot' alley, a low housing density,[3] built of brick often pebble dashed,[4] (some houses received a white _Medusa Portland cement_ render[5]) with steeply pitched roofs with overhanging eaves,[6] recessed doorways and wood framed windows,[7] privet hedges,[8] and avenued tree planting generalising the design.'

Last year a friend told me of one that he visited, just by chance. It's called Saltaire near Bradford in West Yorkshire, UK - only about 70 miles from Hull. Liverpool, where Port Sunlight is, is very Similar to Hull, just the opposite side of the country with Bradford in the middle. They all line up across the UK, east to west, along the M62 motorway. Interesting, they seem to be connected by canal.

Saltaire, World Heritage Site
Saltaire - Wikipedia

'Saltaire was built in 1851 by Sir Titus Salt, a leading industrialist in the Yorkshire woollen industry. The name of the village is a combination of the founder's surname and the name of the river. Salt moved his business (five separate mills) from Bradford to this site near Shipley to arrange his workers and to site his large textile mill by the Leeds and Liverpool Canal and the railway. Salt employed the local architects Francis Lockwood and Richard Mawson. Salt built neat stone houses for his workers (much better than the slums of Bradford), wash-houses with tap water, bath-houses, a hospital and an institute for recreation and education, with a library, a reading room, a concert hall, billiard room, science laboratory and a gymnasium. The village had a school for the children of the workers, almshouses, allotments, a park and a boathouse.[2] Recreational initiatives were also encouraged such as the establishment of a drum and fife band for school age boys and a brass band, precursor of today's Hammonds Saltaire Band, for men of the village. '













There are many more listed here, not only in the UK

Garden city movement - Wikipedia

'The idea of the garden city was influential in other countries, including the United States. Examples include Residence Park in New Rochelle, New York; Woodbourne in Boston; Newport News, Virginia's Hilton Village; Pittsburgh's Chatham Village; Garden City, New York (parenthetically, the name "Garden City," as it applied to the Stewart-designed city on Long Island, incorporated in 1869, pre-dates that of the garden city movement, which was established some years later near the end of the nineteenth century); Sunnyside, Queens; Jackson Heights, Queens; Forest Hills Gardens, also in the borough of Queens, New York; Radburn, New Jersey; Greenbelt, Maryland; Buckingham in Arlington County, Virginia; the Lake Vista neighborhood in New Orleans; Norris, Tennessee; Baldwin Hills Village in Los Angeles; and the Cleveland suburbs of Parma[18] and Shaker Heights.'

There definately seems to be a recurring theme here, a philanthropist (often a Quaker) builds a village for his workers to live in. The house are always much better quality than other homes being built at that time, with large green spaces and recreational common buildings. Seems likely to be another case of these villages being 'found' and re-purposed to me!


----------



## HollyHoly (Jan 23, 2021)

I can suspect that these are repurposed based on the fact that no capitalist or monarch or priest class or warlord of whatever over lordship you chose to mention has ever purpose built luxury  stone houses and grounds for its workers. There does seem to be a deal/agreement or understanding of some sort that at least in the beginning there should be these community amenities, schools hospitals libraries etc ... somehow they all seem to get coopted into the "Borg" for lack of a better term


----------



## Silent Bob (Jan 23, 2021)

Exactly, they would get peasant huts at best. It seems as though these pre-existing buildings were going spare and were convenient to be used in this way initially.  The cover story was useful at the time, good bit of PR for the controllers to get things going. Over the years they have stripped away everything, giving workers less as time goes by. Similar to how they started with slaves openly owned, but also needing to be looked after by the masters which was expensive, So, free everone Jones plantation style and pay them peanuts as employees, who cares if they starve to death you don't have the expense of buying another slave just hire another employee at no extra cost.


----------



## EUAFU (Jan 24, 2021)

Isn't this the time when businessmen made children work in coal mines and factories in complete bondage?

Or at the alleged time of construction of this Village did changes occur to the point of building houses with gardens for workers?


----------



## Magnetic (Jan 24, 2021)

Thank you Silent Bob for your post.  Several things struck me while reading the "Garden Village" meme used by the controllers.  In the ground breaking British series "The Prisoner"  the protagonist is kidnapped and awakes in the "Village".  He is assigned a number and work.  There are bands marching around the Village which is real and in Wales on the coast as a holiday resort Portmeirion village . That village is a hodpodge of Tartarian but smaller buildings charmingly placed in the landscape.  There is a hospital, and sinister control building on the hill with a copper dome. Sculpture fills the place along with many charming smaller buildings.


The Prisoners village and or the Garden village may be the reset social control matrix imposed on the individuals, families, and peoples after a disaster.  In the series the Number 2(the face of the controllers) tries to break the prisoner in many different ways.  You can watch the series for free here:  The Prisoner: Season 1 Episode 1 - Arrival (Full Episode) - Bing video 

   This mention "built of brick often pebble dashed " is a recognition of clay that has quartz chunks, pebbles, and reduced black iron chunks that are found in Chapel Hill North Carolina buildings also.  It seems this clay matrix may have been a world wide phenomenon and was used to create the red brick civilization we see all around us. The clay matrix was watery and not completely dried in a fastidious manner like modern bricks so this clay matrix bricks have many imperfections and is easily recognizable..


----------



## Silent Bob (Jan 29, 2021)

The Prisoner is one my all time favourite TV shows, on the previous SH forum there was a thread on it in the TV section - might be worth reposting it, so much to discuss! The last time I re-watched it I had just stared to become familiar with occult symbolism, which is everywhere in the prisoner. The funny thing is I didn't make the connection between this and the garden villages, even though it so obvious when you point it out  - is the prisoner all about being sent to populate the new world after a reset? I've been meaning to watch this again as it must be 10 years since I last watched it, I bet there is so much more I spot this time around in light of what I've learned from SH.

So, is the village symbolic of the realm we are currently in, as we are told that it is limited and there is no way out. Nothing exists outside of the village. Only local maps exist, the rest of the world is not acknowledged to exist. Everyone is encouraged to join in with the recreational activities, so similar to our garden villages.


----------



## Magnetic (Jan 29, 2021)

My friends and I would wait until midnight when episodes of the Prisoner would be broadcast on the PBS TV channel. The Prisoner was an individual who did not conform to the dictats of common society even under pressure from the social engineers.  As soon as he found himself imprisoned in the "Village"  he plotted to escape and the controllers set him up so when he thought he had escaped by helicopter and he was brought back by the copters automatic control.  He resisted every attempt to control him.  The marching bands(social control groups), the multicolored umbrellas representing engineered social divisive groups, the fake political campaigns for Number 2, the technological psychological attacks, the mob psychology of the sheeple(he is unmutual!), etc.  was a pleasure to watch as I was at odds with much of the social dynamic at that time.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 29, 2021)

Silent Bob said:


> The Prisoner is one my all time favourite TV shows, on the previous SH forum there was a thread on it in the TV section - might be worth reposting it, so much to discuss! The last time I re-watched it I had just stared to become familiar with occult symbolism, which is everywhere in the prisoner. The funny thing is I didn't make the connection between this and the garden villages, even though it so obvious when you point it out  - is the prisoner all about being sent to populate the new world after a reset? I've been meaning to watch this again as it must be 10 years since I last watched it, I bet there is so much more I spot this time around in light of what I've learned from SH.
> 
> So, is the village symbolic of the realm we are currently in, as we are told that it is limited and there is no way out. Nothing exists outside of the village. Only local maps exist, the rest of the world is not acknowledged to exist. Everyone is encouraged to join in with the recreational activities, so similar to our garden villages.





Magnetic said:


> My friends and I would wait until midnight when episodes of the Prisoner would be broadcast on the PBS TV channel. The Prisoner was an individual who did not conform to the dictats of common society even under pressure from the social engineers.  As soon as he found himself imprisoned in the "Village"  he plotted to escape and the controllers set him up so when he thought he had escaped by helicopter and he was brought back by the copters automatic control.  He resisted every attempt to control him.  The marching bands(social control groups), the multicolored umbrellas representing engineered social divisive groups, the fake political campaigns for Number 2, the technological psychological attacks, the mob psychology of the sheeple(he is unmutual!), etc.  was a pleasure to watch as I was at odds with much of the social dynamic at that time.


I have come to the conclusion that this is indeed the model, no matter what region in the "global village", the marching bands are all playing the same tunes, even more so now as they all start to harmonise dissonance!


----------



## Prolix (Jan 30, 2021)

I’m not sure McGoohan had a physical reset in mind – and I’m certainly sure Portmeirion was a case of providence of location adding resonance – as much as essential freedom of the mind and thought (hence the way the series ends, without spoiling it). But there are so many ideas feeding into the show in those seventeen episodes, and he was nothing if not a fiercely individual thinker, that I certainly wouldn't rule it out. For example, this exchange from _The Chimes of Big Ben_:



> *Two*: _It doesn’t matter which side runs the Village._
> *Six*: _It’s run by one side or the other._
> *Two*: _Oh, certainly. But both sides are becoming identical. What in fact has been created? An international community, a perfect blue print for world order. When the sides facing each other suddenly realise that they’re looking into a mirror, they’ll perceive that this is the pattern for the future._
> *Six*: _The whole Earth as the Village._
> ...


----------



## scofield.htm (Nov 10, 2022)

Another observation on this I found interesting is the layout of Port Sunlight, inverted cross and sun burst, the Masonic Duality of Port Sunlight – Symbolism of the Sun rising in the East and setting in the West.   The exact same layout is seen in the Lever Bros. Factory, Leverville, Belgian Congo. Reminds me of Washington, London etc, same names, same MO.

More here: https://pubastrology.files.wordpress.com/2018/08/house-of-the-rising-sun-v0_7.pdf


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Nov 11, 2022)

A point to note, is that (explained by the Quaker connection) that pubs are often excluded from these areas.

When I was a student I lived  for a brief time in Bournville, which had banned alcohol.

Bournville

This is similar to a estate in Northampton, called Phippsville (known locally as Phipps' Fire Escape) - after its founder Pickering Phipps - head of the Phipps brewery. Who apparently got nervous towards the end of his life that he would be punished in the afterlife for selling alcohol. so he built an estate with no pubs and four churches as an attempt to buy absolution.

I do think that it is 'understandable' that industrialists might like their workers to have an environment that encourages their profitability or might want a 'legacy'. Sure if workers weren't getting drunk every night they would be more productive. I don't think this is necessarily a glaring hole in the official narrative (note Bournville is famous for being home to Cadbury's chocolate). 

However, I guess in terms of resetology, it might merely be that the estates predated a time before alcohol and getting drunk was widespread. In reference to other threads that discuss the occurrence of alcoholism, and its timings, and link it to a reset. 

Portmeirion, I think is worth posting a walking tour video, just as it is so pretty an unique, and that is the best way to observe its qualities short of going there. When I have been there it has a magical quality that comes off almost as if you are in a theme park like disneyworld. Except without really forcing it. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2586W07Ek8s_


----------



## scofield.htm (Nov 11, 2022)

reminds me of *the grinch, Whoville*

Why 'The Grinch' Is MUCH Darker Than You Ever Realized | Cracked.com



> *it tells the story of a major turning point -- the near-destruction of their entire species, brought about because they didn't make enough noise.*


----------



## Subject_to_God (Nov 12, 2022)

Gloria in excelsis Deo!
God is love. If you believe and you have power, you will use your power to the good interest of your society.
Quakers are per definition believers in God.
No wonder they built nice good quality housing and social actvivity houses for their workers. They loved them and wished them well.
The  bible also states that if you do not want to work you shall not eat, and so it was in the interest of the workers to be productive to.
Im quite certain that most of the inhabitants of these villages was believers and so had no interest or need to abuse alcohol or engage in counterproductive activities.
God is love. Love is caring. We all have similar bodies with the same instruments like ears and eyes. If you love someone you want them to have a pleasant experience so you build nice environments for them.

Love conquers all.

Peace and joy in The Holy Spirit is a gift of God.


----------



## Silent Bob (Nov 14, 2022)

Subject_to_God said:


> Gloria in excelsis Deo!
> God is love. If you believe and you have power, you will use your power to the good interest of your society.
> Quakers are per definition believers in God.
> No wonder they built nice good quality housing and social actvivity houses for their workers. They loved them and wished them well.
> ...


I like this explanation - if you're right then the current rulers would most certainly want to hide this if possible, to make us think that no one is ever that thoughtful. There is definately more to it than the official story though, maybe these villages go back much further than we're told and we're part of a much bigger civilisation connected by canals, railway and airship.


----------



## Brett (Nov 16, 2022)

Awesome post!  As soon as I saw the first few photos above, I made the connection to a town I once lived in and have lived nearby my entire life. I always heard the term “planned city” so I didn’t recognize “garden city” at first, but it is essentially the same thing. This sent me off on a tangent of research into its history and construction.
The village is Mariemont, Ohio which is just east of Cincinnati, Ohio USA. I found some interesting parallels to Port Sunlight and Letchworth that I’ll share.



Mariemont was designed and built in the 1920’s, funded by Mary Emery, widow of Thomas Emery, for the “workers” of course, as expected. The Emery family had achieved wealth and success beginning in the 1840’s thanks to their candle making and lamp oil business using animal lard, which is strikingly similar to Port Sunlight founders Levy brothers starting a soap business which also used animal byproduct.
The site selected for this village was on a hill above the Little Miami River on the exact spot of a prehistoric village! Yes, prehistoric! (I can’t post links as this is my first post but I can follow-up with some.) Whether it was an Emery that chose the site since Mary is said to have been the one to initially begin acquiring land, or whether she was directed to this location, I have not confirmed. But the site was absolutely known for more than 50 years at that point to have been the site of a mound builder civilization, as is the case with the entire Miami valley area. John Nolen’s (famed landscape architect) original plans even included a little shitty museum to display a handful of Native American artifacts and skeletons, a consolation I suppose. This parallels Letchworth being built on a prehistoric site, just a few decades earlier.
I dug (no pun intended) super deep into the construction, old maps, etc. to see what this specific area had going on in the years prior. It appears that it was mostly privately held farms, even though the city of Cincinnati and numerous neighborhoods around it had been growing rapidly since the 1790’s into the 19th century after the Northwest Territories were opened up and the “savages” were chased out. And it appears that somehow, this entire village was built in two years (I can link to construction photos that are legit as far as I can tell, as they show dozens of buildings under construction with what looks like half a dozen men working on each.)



This photo shows the apartment building I lived in circa 2006. It felt older than 100 years old which is why I spent so much time looking for a smoking gun, but I honestly did find a construction photo of the exact building, that I can also share if there is interest.
To summarize, there seems to be some correlations between the founders of these garden cities and perhaps the lands chosen.


Brett said:


> The site selected for this village was on a hill above the Little Miami River on the exact spot of a prehistoric village! Yes, prehistoric! (I can’t post links as this is my first post but I can follow-up with some.)


Madisonville site (mound builder civilization)

Here is a link to the Harvard Peabody Museum which has some photos of the “Madisonville Site”. Harvard was likely involved in covering up a ton of findings as they came in to “assist” Dr. Charles Metz, the local amateur archaeologist who was exploring the site in the 1870’s; coincidentally John Nolen who planned Mariemont is tied to Harvard.
Edit: all the good stuff is marked “media restricted” or not even listed. Also be aware there are some items from Madisonville, Louisiana that appear in my search results that you should ignore.
Harvard Peabody Museum collection search results for “Madisonville”


----------

